# أفضل الجامعات في تخصص الإدارة الهندسية في بريطانيا



## aseermh (15 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم 

أنا متخرج من جامعة سوانزي هندسة كيميائية وحاب أكمل الماستر في تخصص الإدارة الهندسية.

حبيت أستفسر منكم ما هي أفضل الجامعات في تخصص الإدارة الهندسية في بريطانيا. 

عندي الآن قبول من جامعة انجلينا روسكن ولكن يعيبها انها في لندن وهل أحد لديه خلفية عن هذه الجامعة وايضأ ميدلسكس قبولي جاي في الطريق منها ماهي مرئياتكم.

أتمنى ان تزودوني في أي معلومة ممكن تفيديني في هذا الموضوع بشكل عام.

أنا بحثت عن مجموعة من الجامعات وهذي خلاصة بحثي:

Middlesex University
http://www.mdx.ac.uk/courses/postgraduate/engineering/eng_management_msc.aspx

Anglia Ruskin University
http://www.anglia.ac.uk/ruskin/en/home/prospectus/pgft/engm.html

university of Sunderland
http://www.sunderland.ac.uk/study/course/158/engineering_management

Teesside University
http://www.tees.ac.uk/postgraduate_courses/Engineering/PgCert_PgDip_MSc_Engineering_Management.cfm

University of Greenwich
http://www.gre.ac.uk/courses/pg/geneng/engman

manchester metropolitan university
http://www.mmu.ac.uk/study/postgraduate/taught/8910/

University of Glasgow
http://www.mech.gla.ac.uk/postgraduatestudy/taughtdegrees/chemmanagement/

Northumbria University
http://www.northumbria.ac.uk/?view=CourseDetail&code=DTFENM6

University of Birmingham
http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/student...neering-management.aspx#additionalCourseInfo1

warwick
http://www2.warwick.ac.uk/fac/sci/wmg/education/wmgmasters/courses/ebm/

Exeter
http://emps.exeter.ac.uk/engineering/postgraduate/programmes/engmanagemsc/

Aston University
http://www1.aston.ac.uk/eas/postgraduate/programmes/msc-engineering-management/

University of York
http://www.elec.york.ac.uk/gsp/mscEngMgmt.html

Nottingham Trent University
http://www.ntu.ac.uk/apps/pss/course_finder/60872-1/0/Engineering_Management_MSc_PGCert_PGDip.aspx?

yoe=4&st=1&sv=engineering#course

Sheffield Hallam University
http://www.shu.ac.uk/prospectus/course/482/*******/

university of the west england
http://courses.uwe.ac.uk/h19012/2011#about

Bournemouth University
http://courses.bournemouth.ac.uk/courses/postgraduate-degree/engineering-project-

management/msc/1076/course_*******-course_*******/

University of Glamorgan 
http://courses.glam.ac.uk/courses/461-msc-engineering-management

King's College London
http://www.kcl.ac.uk/prospectus/graduate/engineering-with-business-management

Coventry University,
http://wwwm.coventry.ac.uk/postgrad/postgraduate/pages/pgft.aspx?itemID=579&yoe=2010

مع الشكر الجزيل مقدمأ


----------



## akherief (16 أغسطس 2011)

What about the American or the Canadian Universities?


----------



## aseermh (16 أغسطس 2011)

مرحبا

القائمة في الاعلى هذا من جهدي الشخصي وبحثي عن الجامعات التي تقدم الكورس في بريطانيا و سؤالي هو ايهم اقوى في هذا التخصص ونصائحكم حول هذا الكورس. باانتظار تفاعلكم اخواني ف انا في حيرة من امري


----------



## aseermh (19 أغسطس 2011)

معقولة يااخواني مااحد عنده اي معلومة!!


----------



## م.مالكوم إكس (20 أغسطس 2011)

والله يا أخي أنا متحمس مثلك للدراسة في بريطانيا, بس كم هي التكلفة


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (20 أغسطس 2011)

اللي أعرفه إن جامعة وارويك من الجامعات القوية في بريطانيا ( اعتقد من ضمن التوب 10 )
أيضا سمعت أن من الجامعات القوية في الهندسة جامعة مانشستر ( ليست متروبوليتنان التي وضعتها في القائمة ) و جامعة ليدز
على كل حال معلوماتي ليست دقيقة ، لذلك اقترح عليك السؤال في ملتقى الطلاب السعوديين في بريطانيا


----------



## aseermh (21 أغسطس 2011)

م. مالكوم يختلف الكورس من جامعة الى جامعة .. في كل رابط تجد قيمة الكورس.

أبو بدر.. شاكر لك تجاوبك.. واتمنى الاخوان ممن عندهم أي معلومة لا يبخلوا علينا بها.. فالجميع بحاجة الى أي معلومة ربما يراها هو انها لا تساوي شي ولكن قد تخدمه غيره الكثير والكثير.


----------



## العبقرية (5 سبتمبر 2011)

طيب تمام كنت عايزة اسال عن امكانية عمل ماجستير ادارة اعمال من هذه الجامعات عن بعد ارجو افادتى


----------

